# Wet/Dry filter system????????



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i keep hearing abuot wet/dry filter systems with sumps or something along these lines........ can someone explain this for me please... thanks


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

A wetdry system is a tank or container that sits under your tank that you run water from your tank down to, through bio balls, and some mechanical filtration, and then is pumped back into your tank.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

so what is the advantage of this over a common filter??? what does something like this cost???


----------



## piranha_sav (Feb 28, 2003)

How big is your tank first? if it's over 55g then a wet/dry is beneficial if not, just go with a powerfilter and a powerhead.

The advantages of having a wet/dry system is that it pumps and filters out your water at a fast rate. Also with the bioballs and the sump, beneficial bacteria grows there at an abundant rate, helping with the filteration system. And when the water is being pumped back into your tank, that helps with the circulation.

I had powerfilters before and they worked great, but after using a wet/dry system i dont know if i can ever go back. It's quiet, clean looking on the tank, pumps water fast, easy maintainance, but on the pricy side. Also, u can be creative with your plumbing and add things to your sump like carbon, etc.

Hope this helps, u can't go wrong with a wet/dry.

SAV


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

everyone is saying something about the water being pumped into another small aquarium or tupperware..... so does this mean i have to peice a wet dry filter system together?? or can i just buy it all together without a place for the water to go??? thanks


----------



## piranha_sav (Feb 28, 2003)

it should come with a sump if u buy one premade. check this link out for example...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=20758

the sump is located where those two tubes are being held. the water goes through the top down through those black balls, then the pump lays inside the sump and pumps that water back into the tank. it goes through at least 4 stages of filteration, 1. prefilter on top of tank 2. filter pad b4 it trickles 3. bio balls 4 fine sponge before sump.

So to answer ur question, the sump is included if u buy a wet/dry system. the only thing u have to buy extra is the pump.

ay bro, i had the same questions and concerns u had, just go to ur nearest lfs and if they have one on stock they should know how it works, most wet/dry systems are the same concept. And when you do get one it'll be easier to understand how simple and efficient these things are. good luck to u and ur filter.

E


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

thanks a ton, i have had pirahnas for about 3 years now, but i am new to this site..... and i live in a small town that offers no help!!! thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to equipment discussion_


----------

